# Training with Carpal Tunnel?



## Drose427 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone else here train with Carpal Tunnel? I was recently diagnosed with moderate in one hand and mild in the other. The lifestyle changes I've made I've made so that I can still spar hard and train.  In my mild hand, I can hit/block my striking post with no real issue. But my moderate hand aches a bit more, now I havent started cortisone yet. They want me to keep splinting, icing, and taking anti-inflammatory's. Im just curious if anyone here has trained with it and how much its affected you.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 31, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Anyone else here train with Carpal Tunnel? I was recently diagnosed with moderate in one hand and mild in the other. The lifestyle changes I've made I've made so that I can still spar hard and train.  In my mild hand, I can hit/block my striking post with no real issue. But my moderate hand aches a bit more, now I havent started cortisone yet. They want me to keep splinting, icing, and taking anti-inflammatory's. Im just curious if anyone here has trained with it and how much its affected you.


Have had a flare up in both wrists at different times. Splints at night and using a wrap on the wrist while training helped greatly over time. Didn't get the cortisone shots just some advil. Took about 3-4 months both times, it has been 6-7 years since the last time I had a problem.


----------



## Drose427 (Jan 31, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Have had a flare up in both wrists at different times. Splints at night and using a wrap on the wrist while training helped greatly over time. Didn't get the cortisone shots just some advil. Took about 3-4 months both times, it has been 6-7 years since the last time I had a problem.



Thats refreshing to hear. Its hope at the least. The splints definitely made the biggest difference for me, even after just a few weeks. Did you use just standard boxing wraps or something else?


----------



## Danny T (Jan 31, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Thats refreshing to hear. Its hope at the least. The splints definitely made the biggest difference for me, even after just a few weeks. Did you use just standard boxing wraps or something else?


Used a McDavid wrist wrap due to the amount of empty hand and weapon work we do. When boxing or muay thai training then yes handwraps (semi elastic Mexican style)


----------

